# Eclipse System.out.print fehler



## Xyek (4. Jan 2012)

Guten Tag User des java-forums.

Bin Neueinsteiger in Java, habe nur wenig Programmierkenntnisse und hatte mich kurz zuvor mal mit C++ beschäftigt...und kenne die Entwicklungsumgebungen von Java nicht. Habe JDK 1.7.0_02.

Habe als "Einstieg" in Eclipse das Programm Hello World eingegeben.

Nun zum problem: Eclipse erkennt System.out.... nicht an? Siehe Anhang.

Habe schon in zähligen Webseiten nachgeschalgen, aber damit kann ich als Anfänger nichts anfangen! Bitte um hilfe.

Windows 7, 64 Bit
Eclipse 64 bit


----------



## inv_zim (4. Jan 2012)

Java ist case-sensitive, System wird groß geschrieben (also mit großem S)


----------



## Kababär (4. Jan 2012)

Da hat er Recht  

Immer auf die Rechtschreibung achten  Sowie Groß/Klein.

Kannst das Thema ja dann auf "erledigt" stellen.


----------



## inv_zim (4. Jan 2012)

Dazu noch eine kleine Hilfe von Eclipse: Wenn du "syso" eingibst und dann Strg+Leertaste drückst, macht er das volle System.out.println(); draus.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Jan 2012)

inv_zim hat gesagt.:


> Dazu noch eine kleine Hilfe von Eclipse: Wenn du "syso" eingibst und dann Strg+Leertaste drückst, macht er das volle System.out.println(); draus.



Solange man noch solche Fehler macht, sollte man es erstmal ausschreiben. Das prägt. Später kann man sich dann die ganzen shortcuts anschauen/verwenden.


----------



## Xyek (4. Jan 2012)

Ach Super...war wohl zu verwirrt. Auf anderen Seiten wurde gesagt, man solle eine Java Datenbank einbinden...nunja...

werd da mehr drauf achten.
Habt dank


----------

